# Sliding Screen Door -- Getting it Back In



## The Fez (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello,

I had a screen sliding screen door that was not sliding. I decided to remove it and replace the rollers. It was a chore to get it out. But I did.

The problem is that there are plastic moldings that make it very tough to get the door in. Even without the rollers (I removed both the top and bottom sets) - the frame won't go into place. So having to compress the rollers will only make this even harder.

The moldings are plastic U-shaped and the outer face is blocking me from getting the bottom into the track. If it weren't there - I could just compress the roller and pop it onto the track.

The tracks seem level and okay since the heavy glass door glides well.

Any ideas / tips / experience? 

I am tempted to get a Dremmel and grind away the darned molding.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

pictures?


----------



## The Fez (Jul 11, 2012)

Photos of the top and bottom track are here









and here


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds to me like that is the wrong screen door for that opening---what brand of door?


----------



## The Fez (Jul 11, 2012)

Bay Mills I think given the type of rollers I had to buy.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Some sliding doors and screens can be put back by just inserting it into the top track pushing up, and then you should have enough room on the lower track to tilt it in place without removing any trim.


----------



## The Fez (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes, I understand that's "theory" --- I posted here because in this case you cannot simply lift the wheels and tip the door onto the track. You can't get the door over the trim without really wailing on it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

what kind of door? any labels?


----------



## The Fez (Jul 11, 2012)

No, no labels so I cannot tell. However as I mentioned above - given the type of rollers, I think it may be a Bay Mills here's a picture of the roller in a link that talks about Bay Mills

http://www.nextag.com/Prime-Line-Steel-Sliding-543839955/prices-html

Although, does it matter? Seems like whatever it is - it is. I just don't know a trick for getting it back in without really bending stuff up.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You never answered the question---the PATIO door--do you know what brand that is--you have the wrong screen---

Sounds like you have a Chevy patio door with a Ford screen----


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i take it you removed the screen to put new rollers in and now you can't reinstall it because now it seems too large?...this correct?your sure your putting it in the right track at the top and the right groove on the bottom?

are there roller adjustment screws in holes at the sides of the screen frame?

apparently it does matter now don't it?:whistling2:


----------



## Greystoke9 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am having the exact same problem, except, I have not removed the sliding screen door because I can't, and if I force it out, I know for a fact I will never get it back in. 

This house was built in 2003 so it's 10 years old. So everything was new. The door has never been replaced, so it's the original. The frame looks exactly like the one The Fez has, identical. The glass door slides without a problem. The screen door slides without a problem, but the wheels are a bit shot and the screen is torn, but the sliding screen door frame is good for another 10 years, maybe. I have pampered the rollers, kept the track clean so it drains well, oiled it, did everything but plop it over my shoulder and burp it. But the rollers are tired now and need to go. 

I have located the 4 screws and have loosened them all the way. There is still not enough room to lift the door and swing out the bottom. I have even tried placing a thin flat object under it to lift up more, but it will not go any further without damage.

The sliding screen door is a 36wide by 96high. The name on the screen door is Alumco and the model is Aluminite. I live in Northern California. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

J.R.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up a picture.


----------

